# need players and perhaps a dm in sydney



## coi (Jun 13, 2005)

i'm currently running a campain in sydney nsw and need more players. i'd also like to take a break from dming, but only if i can find a dm. if you want to join in, email me at elf61@hotmail.com


----------



## Vradna (Jun 29, 2005)

What is the campaign you are running?


----------



## coi (Jun 29, 2005)

*campain*

we're currently running forgotten realms. i may playtest a setting i'm currently building in the future, but not anytime soon.


----------



## coi (Aug 23, 2005)

we're still looking, only now we play mostly in wynyard and it's possible for me to pick you up if it's not too far, and you're willing to drop me a fiver every now and again for gas.


----------



## coi (Sep 9, 2005)

bump. we're still looking for another player or two. now playing mostly in wynyard.


----------



## coi (Sep 26, 2005)

scrap that, we play mostly in belmore now.


----------



## coi (Nov 17, 2005)

and now i've got myself a permanant place. liverpool is the new place to play. near the station.


----------

